# Ex-RCAF Hurricane up for auction after restoration



## jollyjacktar (19 Oct 2012)

This aircraft was once in Canadian hands following disposal.  Would be nice if it could come back home again.

Loads of photos and video at story link.



> A British icon that could be yours for £1.7m: Restored World War II Hurricane goes up for auctionHurricane from 1942 going under the hammer in December in Weybridge
> Plane in Canada during WWII and 'protected East Coast from U-boat activity'
> Hurricane has range of 900 miles, top speed of 322mph and 12 machine guns
> Mk XIIa 5711 half-ton aircraft is 32ft long, 13ft high and has wingspan of 40ft
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (19 Oct 2012)

From the link:


> Hurricanes shot down more enemy aircraft than spitfires in Battle of Britain



I bet not being shot down by Hurricanes cheered up the Spitfire pilots.   :nod:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (19 Oct 2012)

Wow. the Barenaked Ladies song _If I had a million dollars_ suddenly started running through my head as I watched the video. I wonder if VWoC is looking at this though they do have one currently.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2012)

I watched the video, and again I had shivers up and down my spine......those WW2 aircraft are awesome.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2012)

Lotto max is $50,000,000 tonight ..... just saying


----------



## fraserdw (19 Oct 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I watched the video, and again I had shivers up and down my spine......those WW2 aircraft are awesome.



Until last year, we regularly had water bombers from Fredericton airport fly over us.  They are WW2 naval dive bombers.  It is an incredible feeling when 5 of them fly at 500 feet over your house in a V formation.  They are gone now the last one went to the Halifax airport for display re-painted in their RCN Fleet Air Arm colours.


----------



## Shrek1985 (19 Oct 2012)

Oh cool! I always thought the 12x.303 brownings was the most interesting armament option for the hurricane.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Oct 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Until last year, we regularly had water bombers from Fredericton airport fly over us.  They are WW2 naval dive bombers.  It is an incredible feeling when 5 of them fly at 500 feet over your house in a V formation.  They are gone now the last one went to the Halifax airport for display re-painted in their RCN Fleet Air Arm colours.


Not quite.  # 23 went to the Shearwater Aviation Museum where she'll be returned to her RCN config and paint.


----------



## Loachman (19 Oct 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> They are WW2 naval dive bombers.



Torpedo bombers, actually. Grumman Avengers.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Oct 2012)

Turkeys.  Tho, I'm not sure how they got the name.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (19 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Lotto max is $50,000,000 tonight ..... just saying


Hey that's 25 of them....
...or 100,000 1993 Ford Tempos!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (19 Oct 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Turkeys.  Tho, I'm not sure how they got the name.


Have a look at a side on. They looked like a 'fat' airplane and on rough carrier landings, sometimes their 'bellies' scraped on the deck. I think post-mid 43, their landing gear was rebuilt to more robust standards. Similiar gear to the F6F originally but half again as heavy an aircraft.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Hey that's 25 of them....
> ...or 100,000 1993 Ford Tempos!



Hey lets' not get carried away here. One will do, the brother in law is getting his pilots lic. Until then I was thinking of putting it in the backyard, will definitely be a conversation starter at the next BBQ. 

BTW why in the name of the little baby jesus in the manger would I wan t1 Ford Tempo, let alone 100,000? Do I look like I work in NDHQ. Is this the new official AZPVW (Anti Zombie Patrol Vehicle Wheeled)?  8)

BTW for those who've never seen an Avenger aka Turkey


----------



## Dog Walker (21 Oct 2012)

Hurricane 5711
Built at Canada Car & Foundry, Fort William
Taken on strength by Eastern Air Command 8 January 1943
Delivered to stored reserve at Halifax pending delivery of radiators, issued from storage to the Home War Establishment on 18 August 1943. To BCATP on 2 May 1944. To stored reserve with No. 3 Training Command on 29 November 1944. Pending disposal with No. 1 Air Command from 17 April 1945. Stored post war at No. 401 Reserve Equipment Maintenance Unit (REMU) at Dunnville, Ontario. Designated for display purposes on 6 June 1946, but this was cancelled. To No. 6 Repair Depot in January 1947. Had 317:25 airframe time when struck off. With the Air Museum Of Canada, Calgary, Alberta, 1970. Sold to Rem Walker of Regina, Saskatchewan in 1975. Restored using parts from Hurricanes 5625, 5547 & 5424. Sold to B.J.S. Grey of Duxford, UK in December 1982. Shipped from Canada to the Fighter Collection at Duxford, on 9 June 1983. Registered as G-HURI. Rebuilt at Coventry, by Coningsby & Duxford. First flight 1 September 1989, marked as RAF Z7381, coded "XR-T". To Historic Aircraft Collection at Duxford, UK on 7 August 2002, still as RAF Z7381, "XR-T".

Struck off, to War Assets Corporation for sale 3 July 1947

Source   http://www.ody.ca/~bwalker/RCAF_5700_5799_detailed.html


----------



## TN2IC (22 Oct 2012)

I would love to see this at 12 Wing Shearwater.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (22 Oct 2012)

It would almost fit SAM's mandate for Naval Air as early on in World War II, Huricanes and P 40s were utilized as patrol aircraft off both coasts. Even after role specific aircraft like the Catalina (Canso) were introduced, any aircraft available would be utilized during periods of heightened threat.

Pat


----------

